# WD-40 offically entering chain lube market



## sopwithcamel (Oct 2, 2007)

Remeber the good old days when we use too bash loosers that used WD-40 to lubricate their bicycle chains? Well sadly those days are gone now as WD-40 is bringing out a line of chain lubes.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Still got a bucket of 3-n-1 oil sonny


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Wholly crap batman.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

These are actual chain lubes and NOT the stuff in the tall blue and yellow can. There was already a thread on this.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

They sell it at Lowes.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Has anyone tried it, and is it 
any good?


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Urgh...


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

What next? A chain lube from KY?

"With KY Cycling Sensations, put the red tube on your cassete, the blue tube on you chain, and feel an erotic sensation as they blend together."


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Astroglide.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

Dion said:


> These are actual chain lubes and NOT the stuff in the tall blue and yellow can. There was already a thread on this.


Link?

I only use WD40 as a degreaser on my bikes.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Call_me_Tom said:


> Link?
> 
> I only use WD40 as a degreaser on my bikes.


http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/wd-40-bike-810086.html?highlight=wd-40


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/wd-40-bike-810086.html?highlight=wd-40


Thanks

I forgot, I also spray the bike down with WD40 after riding in the rain.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I'm sure with a company as big as WD- 40 and as good as it has been for so many years, they will bring to the table some quality product. Can't wait to try it, WD-40 has always been a go to product for a number of applications for a large number of years.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

All I care is they keep the classic scent! Eau de wd40


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Call_me_Tom said:


> Link?
> 
> I only use WD40 as a degreaser on my bikes.


By the responses on many forums, I think WD-40 really screwed up their marketing by naming these products after the "original formula". I think they are trying to bank on brand recognition, but the original blue can stuff has a reputation for not being good as anything but a degreaser on a bicycle. But, in bog box stores, I think this line will do well.

"WD-40 BIKE" IS NOT the original formula - except for the thing they call "multi-use" which I suspect is just repackaged original stuff. They offer a dry lube, a wet lube, foaming bike wash, etc. Do you think the foaming bike wash is WD-40?

The frame protectant looks like some kind of detailing wax (like Honda Polish) that's been around for motorcycles for years.

So, again, these products ARE NOT the WD-40 original formula. It's a separate line of products with the WD-40 name, which I think was a marketing decision based on brand recognition.

WD-40 BIKE | A comprehensive line of bicycle care products developed for cyclists and mechanics


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Dion said:


> By the responses on many forums, I think WD-40 really screwed up their marketing by naming these products after the "original formula". I think they are trying to bank on brand recognition, but the original blue can stuff has a reputation for not being good as anything but a degreaser on a bicycle. But, in bog box stores, I think this line will do well.
> 
> "WD-40 BIKE" IS NOT the original formula - except for the thing they call "multi-use" which I suspect is just repackaged original stuff. They offer a dry lube, a wet lube, foaming bike wash, etc. Do you think the foaming bike wash is WD-40?
> 
> ...


Umm I think that's self explanitory. And as far as using the name WD-40 why wouldn't they. They are a huge brand that has been successful for 30 or more years.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Umm I think that's self explanitory. And as far as using the name WD-40 why wouldn't they. They are a huge brand that has been successful for 30 or more years.


No. People are still doing this:  and saying how bad it is to use WD-40 on their bikes. They are right, but _*this*_ stuff is completely different. I think people are getting it twisted.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

Dion said:


> By the responses on many forums, I think WD-40 really screwed up their marketing by naming these products after the "original formula". I think they are trying to bank on brand recognition, but the original blue can stuff has a reputation for not being good as anything but a degreaser on a bicycle. But, in bog box stores, I think this line will do well.
> 
> "WD-40 BIKE" IS NOT the original formula - except for the thing they call "multi-use" which I suspect is just repackaged original stuff. They offer a dry lube, a wet lube, foaming bike wash, etc. Do you think the foaming bike wash is WD-40?
> 
> ...


WD40 isn't the brand name it is the companies name, they are not going to rename the company just for a new line.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

deke505 said:


> WD40 isn't the brand name it is the companies name, they are not going to rename the company just for a new line.


It's a brand, a product, and a company, like Xerox, Coca-Cola, etc. Many companies have product lines that are different names than the company, i.e. Coca-Cola owns Dr. Pepper, 7-Up, Snapple... but they don't call any of those "Coca-Cola", right? So, I'm not sure why they went with "WD-40 BIKE" other than trying to play off their brand recognition. They could have completely named it something else, manufactured by WD-40 Company.

What I'm saying, is the previous thread regarding these lubricants, people have mistakenly confused the original WD-40 formula for these new chain lubes. People ought not to get them confused: the only thing that is the original formula is their "multi-use" product, which is simply repackaged in a small bottle. The chain lubes, frame protectant, etc. are not WD-40 original formula.

What I'm interested in is the price point. If the product is good, then I can see where they would have an advantage over other brands simply because they are already in those channels. I can definitely see this being sold in Walmart, Target, Lowes, etc. at a competitive price compared to what is in the bike shop.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Well then lets call the bike stuff WD60, or would some of
you like WD29er better.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Wd650b has a nice ring to it.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Zippo


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Dion said:


> No. People are still doing this:  and saying how bad it is to use WD-40 on their bikes. They are right, but _*this*_ stuff is completely different. I think people are getting it twisted.


Well then those people are obviously so clueless that they deserve to miss out on IMO what could be the best bike lube and maintenance products to hit the market for some time. A company like WD-40 isn't going to jump into the game without major research and development. It's not like Joe Blow down the street that decides to patent a product after borrowing the money from his uncle.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Well then those people are obviously so clueless that they deserve to miss out on IMO what could be the best bike lube and maintenance products to hit the market for some time. A company like WD-40 isn't going to jump into the game without major research and development. It's not like Joe Blow down the street that decides to patent a product after borrowing the money from his uncle.


Yeah, I think this is a good thing, too! Sometimes with I go to an LBS and look at the "boutique" lubricants, I kinda just gasp at the price sometimes. Not that I don't want to help the little guy, but with 7 bikes, chain lube is something I go through kinda fast.

The last chain lube I bought was White Lightening at Walmart, and I like it. So, if WD-40 BIKE is better and a good price - I'm down for it!


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

I knew of a motorcyclist who used nothing but WD-40 and actually got 30k out of a sportbike chain, sometimes ignorance is bliss, or maybe just keeping it well lubed like most people do not even with quality chain lube.

Im with Dirtjunkie on this, would love to try the real lube.


----------



## bdmiller909 (Sep 19, 2012)

They are advertising agressively in the Tri market too.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

What has WD-40 done to support or promote cycling or cyclists?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

AZ.MTNS said:


> What has WD-40 done to support or promote cycling or cyclists?


What's tbe difference as long as they make a quality product for us. Besides I think it's a little premature to jump on the "they don't support cyclists" wagon. I say give them chance and see what happens with that part down the road. Not all cycling companies started life witn a huge cycling support history.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> What's tbe difference as long as they make a quality product for us. Besides I think it's a little premature to jump on the "they don't support cyclists" wagon. I say give them chance and see what happens with that part down the road. Not all cycling companies started life witn a huge cycling support history.


What's the difference? There are lubes that are sold by companies that have supported cycling and cyclists for a long period of time. I prefer to support those that have support us, not some faceless corp. that views us solely as an expanded segment of market share.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

AZ.MTNS said:


> What's the difference? There are lubes that are sold by companies that have supported cycling and cyclists for a long period of time. I prefer to support those that have support us, not some faceless corp. that views us solely as an expanded segment of market share.


good point Az but think lotsa companies support us to our faces to get more better PR and in turn more profit, then do all their manufacturing over seas so? It truly takes some research these days to put your money into something you wanna support, or you could just buy it because it's good and you like it, which if you support a free market is putting your money where you want.
Oh it's so confusing, what happened to the days when oil was just oil


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

theMeat said:


> good point Az but think lotsa companies support us to our faces to get more better PR and in turn more profit, then do all their manufacturing over seas so? It truly takes some research these days to put your money into something you wanna support, or you could just buy it because it's good and you like it, which if you support a free market is putting your money where you want.
> Oh it's so confusing, what happened to the days when oil was just oil


You couldn't be more right, LaCarne. Unless a company is a non-profit, the end goal is to make profit - which I don't mind, but we shouldn't kid ourselves. All the "giving back" to riders, is ultimately connected to marketing. This doesn't mean they are being evil, but they have a business to run. If it wasn't for these marketing reasons, all these companies giving back wouldn't have their large logo banner strewn across their "charity".

In fact, by this statement alone, you have played right into their marketing:


AZ.MTNS said:


> I prefer to support those that have support us, not some faceless corp. that views us solely as an expanded segment of market share.


Because of their ways, they've built brand loyalty, and you spend your money with them.

Well, WD-40 has loyal followers, too. To many, WD-40 brings fond memories of father and son tinkering, fixing creaking doors at an old house, etc. They been around for years, and many, as shown in this thread, will gravitate towards a brand they have grown fond of.

To you, they might be "faceless", but to countless consumers, WD-40 is a brand they can't count on to be good. And this is how and why this new branching out will be successful.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

AZ.MTNS said:


> What's the difference? There are lubes that are sold by companies that have supported cycling and cyclists for a long period of time. I prefer to support those that have support us, not some faceless corp. that views us solely as an expanded segment of market share.


AZ, I think you misunderstood what I was saying. All I meant was to give them a chance. Only the future can tell if a how much they willl support the biking industry. And that not all companies that are huge supporters of the industry started out that way.



Dion said:


> You couldn't be more right, LaCarne. Unless a company is a non-profit, the end goal is to make profit - which I don't mind, but we shouldn't kid ourselves. All the "giving back" to riders, is ultimately connected to marketing. This doesn't mean they are being evil, but they have a business to run. If it wasn't for these marketing reasons, all these companies giving back wouldn't have their large logo banner strewn across their "charity".
> 
> In fact, by this statement alone, you have played right into their marketing:
> 
> ...


Dion,
I was picking my brain back to my youth. I can remember WD-40 being used around the house with my dad and brother. It wasn't just household use but on our bikes,motorcycles,snowmobiles,boats and later Jet ski's. Wondering as I am just about to turn 51 how old the company is. After some research they were founded in 1953 which makes them 60 years old. Sixty years this product has stayed the same. With numerous uses and a common go to for many for so many years.
Go here. The History of WD-40 - What Does WD-40 Mean?


----------



## roadie scum (Jan 21, 2011)

Why give them a chance? Because the market is now big enough? Where were they for the last 100 years. Like others have said, support the ones that have been meeting the needs.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Anyone who makes a quality product for the bicycle industry is supporting it.


----------



## roadie scum (Jan 21, 2011)

Blurr said:


> Anyone who makes a quality product for the bicycle industry is supporting it.


No they are not. Simply selling a product aimed at cyclists is far from supporting cycling. Opportunistic is what it is.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

roadie scum said:


> No they are not. Simply selling a product aimed at cyclists is far from supporting cycling. Opportunistic is what it is.


That can be said for all bicycle related companies. Nobody goes into business to not make money.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Topics like this that turn into arguments crack me up. We're talking about chain lube. Who cares what the name of the company is as long as it does a good job of keeping said chain lubed


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

WD-40's own web site states that "for long-term lubrication, a specialized bicycle lubrication may be used"

WD-40 and Bike Chains
Myth: WD-40 Multi-Use Product should not be used on bike chains.
Fact:
While WD-40 Multi-Use Product it is not a grease, it is formulated with strong lubricating oils and other ingredients, and is a terrific product to use for bike maintenance. It does not attract dirt or moisture to metal surfaces - just be sure to wipe off any excess WD-40 Multi-Use Product before riding. For long-term lubrication, a specialized bicycle lubricant may be used.

WD-40 Facts & Myths | WD-40 Ingredients


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

AZ always brings up a good point.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Would rather find some old stock pedros,., proven, no questioned asked (I still have a half of bottle of pedros left).


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Sorry but to me this frame of mind makes no sense. So because a large company decides to get into selling bike related products but they have never supported the bike industry in any way. We as consumers shouldn't give them a chance. Because we should stick with the long time companies that have supported the industry over a number of years. Who can see into the future. How do we know they are just in it for the money. All the other companies started out this way and most of them saw a way in to a better profit margin by supporting the bike industry in different ways. If we didn't give them a chance by not buying their products what choices would we have if they all folded early on. 

All these companies are in it for profit. I'm not fooled for a minute that they are here to help us have a better riding experience. As Meat said it's all PR to help sales. If WD-40 products end up to be a superior product over all others on the market. And they don't turn into a company that supports the biking industry in any other way than supplying us with these products. So be it, I as a consumer prefer to use the best products I can find in the market place. Sure I believe in supporting the companies that are soley into bike industry products but if they aren't making a top notch product and another less involved bike industry company is, I'm buying the one that is better. All it does is create more competition and forces the other companies to step up their game to produce better products.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

John Kuhl said:


> AZ always brings up a good point.


That's a good point to bring up


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

I'll keep an open mind about their products, but I know I tend to support companies that give back in some way.

The high school mountain bike leagues need sponsors to get the price of participating to an accessible level. If WD-40 offered up to cover the required background checks for the league coaches and direct contact adults, I would buy a case.

This is the picture of the MN league race that is going to happen in my town tomorrow. I'm taking my boys and we are going to make a day for it. I'm sure SRAM would gladly give up some space on the fencing for another major sponsor.

EDIT: So I looked on their website and see they are sponsoring several races.
Events | WD-40 Bike
I'm game for a purchase.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

WD40 has become a major sponsor for the USGP CX series here in the states this year. They are one of the reasons the USGP is even going to be held this year.(there was a pertty big scare a month back) There is a perfect example of WD40 supporting the cycling community.

Not to mention, you can put that **** on your chain to stop the squeak. :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Makes sense to me you focking nutjob.


----------



## roadie scum (Jan 21, 2011)

Quoting spammers?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

roadie scum said:


> Quoting spammers?


Huh? Because I called him a nutjob.


----------



## roadie scum (Jan 21, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Huh? Because I called him a nutjob.


And when the mods delete his post his spam is still alive in your quoted post. Spammer win. That is why it is not customary to quote them.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

He will also live on in our hearts and souls eternally. Spammer wins every time. Goddamn you dirtjunkie.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

WD-40 makes a great spot remover. Maybe Dirt can squirt a little WD on the edit button so that he can roll back time and save us from a life of regret.


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

*actually WD-40 is doing a good job for me*

I live in a condo townhouse and keep all my bikes in my man cave - which is the den on the ground floor. Since there are 5 of them at any given time - the space is very limited...

after every ride (8 out of 10 rides) - i carefully power wash my bike - including powerwashing the chain/cassette etc...

by the time i get home - it is dry (unless it is raining - in which case i dry it out at home)

then i apply WD-40 on the chain like i would chain lube, all bearings, pivots, anything that moves... i leave the bike like that until the next ride/race preparation, when i wipe it off and apply PROPER LUBRICANTS - which includes a proper chain lube and also finish line stanchion lube for shocks...

WD-40 has been doing an excellent job at keeping the water out and preventing rust...

they will have to earn my business with regards to any other line of products though...



Call_me_Tom said:


> Link?
> 
> I only use WD40 as a degreaser on my bikes.


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

i would agree with this. chain lube prices are a total rip off. maybe WD-40 will put a bit of a pressure on this market. hopefully they come out with a good product - which i completely expect they would....


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I didn't quote the spammer, perhaps some of you may have mistakingly got some WD-40 overspray in your eyes.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Someone been sniffing it?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Someone been sniffing it?


Ha,ha no, but threads going to force me to start.


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

and why not support them?

what if their product is better than most existing products, and cheaper to boot?

companies that give back to the sport????????

they don't do it because they love giving stuff away, or they love the sport... they give it for PR so that they can make more money out of those they give to...

this is capitalism. companies are out there to make money, not to earn their spot in Heaven.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

osokolo said:


> and why not support them?
> 
> what if their product is better than most existing products, and cheaper to boot?
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

I love WD-40 and use it on our bikes
dont jump all over me for that....its my decision (and yes I have read and had a good laugh at the "tin foil hat scary scary WD-40 will rape my plants and smoke my cat threads")


They have supplied product for the race series that my kids are in, as prizes giveaways etc. It may be a small gesture, but it is support nonetheless


----------



## chunky1x (Jan 20, 2012)

WD 40 is finally entering the overprice bike lube market. A few months back, I was scared using WD 40 as degreaser because of the stupid myths about it but now this is one of the cheapest and the most effective degreaser I've ever used. However, I bet that these oils marketed for bikes are just repackage regular general purpose oils and degreasers with a crappy price tag.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

chunky1x said:


> However, I bet that these oils marketed for bikes are just repackage regular general purpose oils and degreasers with a crappy price tag.


ssssssshhhhhhhhhhhh...........................................don't give away secrets of the industry


----------



## stygz1 (Nov 21, 2011)

Anyone see this on the shelves yet? I would give it a try. Why not. If they just released a full line of bike products I would think they will be sponsoring events and such in the near future. I agree that many bike lubes are getting pretty expensive. I just bought a smaller bottle (2 oz) of finshline dry for $5 at the LBS. They have some stuff there that is double that price for the same $. And $15 for bike wash...WOW.

Here is some marketing and supporting our sport WD-40 and the BMX Pros Trick Team | Bike Maintenance and Safety Tips


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Nope. I'm buying some for my stocking if it is out by Christmas.


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

no wax version no care


----------



## FullyTorque (Jun 13, 2012)

Good enough for cleaning your Pinarello


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Astroglide.


funny my kid found my astroglide stash... and I played the "its my bike lube" card... actually ky liquid is much better


----------



## scooterseg (Nov 7, 2012)

I think I would try it. Any company specializing in lube for that matter. I know KY works pretty good for me.


----------



## qdawgg (Jun 21, 2007)

They could rename it:

WD29er

WDSingleSpeed

Then everybody would jump on the bandwagon and buy it


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

qdawgg said:


> They could rename it:
> WD29er
> WDSingleSpeed
> Then everybody would jump on the bandwagon and buy it


For mountain bikes - WD-back40.


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

...and I was feeling guilty for using industrial hydraulic oil in my forks (Mobil DTE 24) LOL

Let the flaming begin.

-S


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

shibiwan said:


> ...and I was feeling guilty for using industrial hydraulic oil in my forks (Mobil DTE 24) LOL
> 
> Let the flaming begin.
> 
> -S


does it work and do the job?


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

deke505 said:


> does it work and do the job?


So far so good (1 month)... it's low foaming and has consistent temperature performance and meant for high speed hydraulics in industrial machinery. It has the same viscosity as 10-wt oil....

Now will WD40 introduce a shock oil next? LOL

-S


----------



## savie62 (Jul 7, 2012)

think i will give that a go


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Id like to see a bike lube that is also for sexual use on the trail, when is this going to happen.......


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

chunky1x said:


> I bet that these oils marketed for bikes are just repackage regular general purpose oils and degreasers with a crappy price tag.


I came across this thread and couldn't resist...


----------



## Johnnydrz (Jul 8, 2005)

MtbAZ44 said:


> funny my kid found my astroglide stash... and I played the "its my bike lube" card... actually ky liquid is much better


Does this mean that spitting on my chain would work too ???


----------

